# Whisker Biscuit??



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Anyone using a w/b rest? I had the local proshop put one on in sept when I was having a new string and tune up done to my hoyt magnatec. After using it for the last 6 weeks shooting nearly every night I took it off and went back to my quick tune prong type.

I had arrows everywhere while shooting. Sometimes I would have 2 or 3 group tight then all of a sudden a stray, like 12-18 inches off the mark. It was very frustrating as I have always been johny on the spot and to have an arrow miss by more than an inch or 2 drove me nuts.

With the old rest I am again able to hit the mark the way I like to. Is this a common problem with the w/b? I loved not having to worry about my arrow falling off the rest and making a noise against the riser but I need to know where I am going to hit. Thanks for any insight you can share.

Scott


----------



## theprowler (Jul 14, 2004)

scott,
i have been using a biscuit for about 3 years now and i am consitantly accurate to 40 yrds..killed 10 deer with it.. you have to have the correct biscuit for the type of arrow you use.. carbon, aluminum. The archey sharpshooters and 3-d guys will tell you to use a drop away, but i hunt late and in thick cover at times and the more strings and moving parts you have the greater the risk for something to go wrong, i just hunt with my bow , so the wisker biscuit is fine for me.
I hope you can trouble shoot it over the winter..
brian


----------



## noboatdave (May 5, 2004)

Best hunting rest ever made.


----------



## DrZ (Apr 28, 2004)

Its funny; there are two schools of thought about arrow rests right now that couldnt be more different. Full capture rests and drop away rests. I totally understand the benefits of the full capture rests, but I cant bring myself to shoot one for two reasons. 1) Because they remain in contact with the arrow the entire time, they are more critical of torque, hand placement, and your bow arm. 2) The cold November rain can turn a whisker biscuit into an ice biscuit. 

Many of the drop aways are better at capturing the arrow than many of the standard rests. Drop aways are really easy to tune and really forgiving. In order to shoot a full capture rest well, you really need to have a solid bow arm. If you are having problems with one, and its not a tuning issue, I would make sure you are not dropping your bow arm and that you have good follow through going on in the front half.


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

I do not use it but see all the hunters on tv using them so there must be something good about them if Tom Miranda, RD Carson, Jackie Bushman, and those guys are using them.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Just switched to one this fall. I was skeptical at first but was pleasantly surprised at the accuracy and arrow flight. First I would say that you must have the correct size for the arrow you are shooting. My sight pins are aligned right down the middle of the shaft as well as the center of the bisket hole. Other than fletch wear I find that for hunting this fall the bisket pro's should outway any of the cons.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

DrZ hit it right on. I chose to hunt a quicktune fall-away. I am glad I did for the reasons stated above. It has been very reliable in "holding" the arrow. I lined the area next to my rest with felt/moleskin to dampen the noise if the arrow did fall out of the rest when I hold the bow in my lap on the stand. Just my preference. Anyhow, you could not convice me to use a whisker biscuit now that I have shot without one.


----------



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

i have been using the whisker biscuit for 4 years now they shoot great and absolutely no arrow noise whatsover. i have hunted in the rain and snow with mine and no problem of icing. just shot a busted up 8 pointer with it last weekend just got my 75lbs. of meat back from the butcher. i would have to agree i think that u r so worried about not hitting ur mark that u r moving ur bow away too quickly to see where it's flying. just my opinion make sure u always have a good follow through.


----------



## theprowler (Jul 14, 2004)

i hunt late season with my biscuit into feb.. and walking around you do not have to worry about the arrow falling and my biscuit never froze on me... drop aways are nice but like a car the more moving parts the more that can go wrong..


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Thanks for the replies. I think it must be either A. somthing in my bow is out of wack or B. I just plain lost my shooting skills. I am getting quite a few high left arrows and some right on the money. My sight seems to be quite a ways left of my rest and string when eyeballing it. I have to get up to the archery shop for a good look over in the bow and maybe a lesson. It just bothers me because I was shooting great the week befor I had a new string and rest put on, I was able to have my son pick the bulls eye and what color to hit on it out to 30 yds now I am lucky to get a 5 " group at 25 yds. 

Also I have noticed that some arrows seem to be right on the money while other vary. All of my shafts are gold tip expedition hunters 60-75. Am I crazy or is this possible with all matching arrows?

Scott


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

I had some of the same problems with the biskit, and so havce others on the net, I'm currently shooting a quicktune drop away and really like it, but i switched bows also


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

Papa, 
You will have some arrows that shoot better than others. I often number mine so I know which ones are the best flying. Then when hunting season comes around I have a "shootoff" and pick My number 1 arrow for my broadhead to shoot at deer.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have not used the whiskerbiscuit but here is a suggestion to test your thought on the arrows. Try separating the arrows according to the groupings and then shoot those arrows only a few times to see if they continue to group and if they are consistent with each other. Perhaps there is something a bit different with the fletching on those arrows that are going astray. It would seem that the fletching passing through the rest would have the most impact on the pattern from a mechanical standpoint other than perhaps bent arrows. If this does not prove a real pattern then it may be like others have said that your form is just a bit off on the finish of the shot.


----------



## deerslayer54 (Oct 27, 2005)

I do not use a whisker biscut rest. I do hear of the same problems that are posted from hunters that use the whisker biscut. I use the drop away ultra rest this is the best rest I have ever used it has complete containment of the arrow and no friction when shot. The ultra rest is great when still hunting you do not have to worry about the arrow falling off the rest. On my back up bow I use a ripcord rest which is just about the same as the ultra but I like the ultra the best. Also on the ultra rest when you draw back and the let down the rest will stay in positon it will only release when fired or manually. :! :!


----------



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

I just started using one of the W.B.'s this season. Not sure if I am going to keep it or not. At first, had same problems of the "flyers". One correction that I made was to put the cock vane up. I had them all down while using my old TM Hunter, and didn't switch before the first 20 arrows or so. That way, there wasn't a vane passing through the black (stiffer) whiskers. It seemed to help a lot, but still 1 out of 10 goes astray. I have the "Droptine" Whisker Biscut and am shooting 2514 shafts, so I think that I still need to widen the biscut so it does't wrap around the arrow so tight. I too noticed the "pros" on all the weekend shows using them. Maybe just need to work with it more.


----------



## bigcat46 (Dec 15, 2004)

I also shoot an ultra rest. Switched to it last year. I've killed two deer with it, a 130 in. 10 pointer last year and a doe this year. 

I did notice late last year in January that it seemed to freeze up on me, when i went to leave the stand and take my arrow off. It could just been me not being fast enough when flipping it down. i'm sure there is something i could put on it like vasaline or some type of de-icer to keep that from happening.

But it is definitely the best rest i have used, When using a quick-tune forked style last turkey season, i drew on a bird and my arrow came off the rest, i don't even think i had had that happen to me when practicing. I had my let-off adjusted to about 75-80% for turkey season, and i guess just the extra little jerk when drawing knocked my arrow off. that's when i decided to change rests. 

I Shoot carbon express 300's tipped with a 100 grain, Rocky mtn. assassin, i also just switched to blazer 2 in. vanes, and i love 'em.
Shooting 68 lbs.


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

I seen the Original W.B. on clearance the other day at Walmarts for $21 marked down from $38. I should have bought the 3 that was left and sold them to you guys for $32.


----------



## Arrow 1 (Jun 15, 2005)

I changed rests from a TM Hunter, launcher style this year. 

I had my bow re-strung and re- cabled this past summer. I could not get the bow to paper tune with the launcher so I started experimenting with different rests. 

After the Launcher, I tried the drop away. I still could not get the bow paper tuned. I even tried different arrows.

The third rest I tried was the Wisker Bisquit. It tuned up quick and easy. My groups on paper were better than they have ever been.

Some things not to do with the WB are, do not shoot helical fletch. I shoot an offset of about 2 degrees and it works great.

Do not shoot a fletch that is over 4 inches long. The longer flething reduce arrow speed more than 10fps. 

Do not shoot with the cock feather down. It will hit the stiff black bristles.

I would suggest going to the website of Carolina Archery Products. This is the company that makes the WB. They explain all of the ins and outs of the rest.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

A buddy of mine started using one of these drop aways. Your arrow cannot fall off. I will be switching from the whisker bisquit to this next year. On another noat I have never really had a problem with my WB, just that I would rather use something that leave absolutely no drag on my arrow.

http://www.basspro.com/servlet/cata...ClassCode=14&hvarSubCode=13&hvarTarget=browse


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Or - you do not want something that is constant contact with the entire length of your arrow in the time it takes for the arrow to leave the bowstring from release. If you move just a hair, you could and probably will affect the flight of your arrow. A drop-away prevents this from happening and results in a higher accuracy rate in the event of a slight movement. If you are like me when that deer walks out you need a hand for your bow and the other to keep the heart from pounding right out of the chest!


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Good point. with the pounding heart thing


----------



## ChachiSnips (May 4, 2005)

I have a WB on my bow. I love it for hunting, but it has taken a huge toll on my fletches. I know it would wrinkle 'em some, but after about 3 shots one of the fletches was starting to come off. Someone told me to put a dot of superglue on the tip and it would stop happening. Any other suggestions?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> Any other suggestions


Find someone else to fletch your arrows.  They should not come off after a few shots. Superglue does not work well with arrow fletching, so that won't help a bit.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

My buddy had the same problem with his WB. It was brand new. I shoot feathers so it isn't as hard on those, but he shoots vanes. He put a dot of super glue on his, in addition he took an arrow and went around the hole in the WB a bunch of times to loosen it up a little. And since he has had no problems.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

I shoot feathers out of mine, so theres no fletching problems. Something else I do is use the bisquit made for aluminum arrows for my carbons. It just kind of "craddles" the shaft, and is less apt to rip a fletching off when it goes through. !%


----------



## Pond Puppy (Apr 7, 2005)

Been shooting a WB for about a year now and love it. It is a Quick Shot Deluxe and was extremely easy to tune. Last night I was shooting and nearly tore the fltching off the first arrow...with the second arrow that is. The other day while practicing I shot the nock off my first arrow with the second. All I can tell you guys is watcch out for torquing the bow and follow through.


----------



## newfish (Jun 19, 2006)

i know a couple people who shot the wb and they have given me mixed reviews.Some like it some dont.I personally use a trapdoor and i love it plus it doesent have any strings or cables.


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

After shooting through the WB for awhile any arrows fletching will begin to get boogered up, that is just due to the fact that it is a full contact rest. But one thing that will help extend your fletchings lifespan is to make sure the arrow's nock is adjusted to where none of your veins are passing through the more coarse bristles that line the very bottom of the rest, because they are twice as hard on your fletching. 
Another thing to make sure of, is that your nocking point is horizontally in a straight line with where your arrow rests on the whisker biscuit, this way your arrow is coming off the string flat, and not cock-eyed. If it is not, your fletching can actually hit the plastic edging of your whisker biscuit and strip off your fletching that way.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

If your nock isn't right you will have more problems that your fleches tearing too. So if you find that to be your problem your bow isn't properly tuned.


----------

